# Changing Audio System in BMW e46



## Tahooma (Jun 10, 2004)

I plan to buy a e90 next year and think about upgrading the audio system. 
As i saw on the 5er, the Profesional system is about 1500 Euros...

Now my questions: 
As i am not really into subwoofer smthg i just woulfd like to have good radio and boxes in the front. 

Any experience about changing the boxes in the e46 ? 
Easy ? Do i have to modify the doors ? -> or are the slots there standard-size ? 

One one hand id like to have good sound on the other i do not want my new car to get ripped too much  

And to buy the professional system fpr 1500 Euros - well, for this prize i think you can get lot more than you can expect from the system (i heard the Harman Kardon of the e46, which does not really satisfy the needs and not worth the money) 

Thanx for your hints


----------

